# Content für eine Wirtschaftswebseite



## Xcurse (25. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte demnächst  meine Wirtschaftswebseite online stellen aber ich habe keine Zeit die täglich zu aktualisieren und möchte deshalb auf anderen Content zurückgreifen.

Der kann auch was kosten wenn das dann nicht nur mit einer Headline verlinkt wird aber ich habe mal gehört das es ab 700,00 Euro aufwärts kosten kann.

Kennt einer von euch einen guten, kostengünstigen Content lieferanten? Oder vielleicht sogar einen kostenlosen?

Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus


----------



## schwarzfahrer (27. Februar 2004)

Deine Frage kann ich zwar nicht wirklich beantworten,
aber lass mich trotzdem was dazu sagen...

Ich denke nicht das man eine eigene Seite braucht wenn man sie mit fremdem Inhalt füllt. 

Im Web gibt es doch eh schon alles in hundert- oder tausendfacher Ausführung,
da ist es mir einfach unbegreiflich eine Seite livezustellen die inhaltlich schon existiert und sich lediglich im Design unterscheidet.

Das gleiche wenn du den Content von einer Agentur erhälst die damit keine eigene Seite betreibt:

Dann füllen meinetwegen 10 Seitenbetreiber ihr Layout mit den selben Inhalten.

Ergebnis: Wieder mehrer Seiten, inhaltlich gleich, lediglich unterschiedliches Design.

Neja, is halt meine Meinung...


----------



## Ben Ben (27. Februar 2004)

> Dann füllen meinetwegen 10 Seitenbetreiber ihr Layout mit den selben Inhalten.



da kann ich nur zustimmen... mich würde so eine Seite eher an diese miserablen Templateseiten von Herbalife, Noni und wie diese ****** alle heissen, erinnern, die Sie mit gleichem Content nur leicht verändertem Layout für ihre "Vetriebler" zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

